# White Ape 2022



## white ape (Jan 6, 2022)

Hey all. I haven't been around much the last 6 months or so. I pop in from time to time to see what's new in the posts but have not been active here. Figured I would start up a log for 2022. Probably won't be active outside of this thread much though. 

Doing dry January and eating less overall. Been sick this week with stuffed nose, cough, and heavy lungs. Once I gain some traction I will tighten up the diet more. Seems as I get older if I don't eat clean I have stomach issues anyway. Outside of your standard "clean foods" it seems like the only thing that doesn't bother me is Mexican. Go figure. 

Physical goals leading up to May or June:
Drop 20 pounds
Run 3 miles in less than 21 minutes
OH press 225
Squat 305 for 8

Quick workout this afternoon.
15 minutes for rounds of the following:
10 - 28KG kettle bell swings
10 BW squats
10 pushups
completed 10 rounds followed by stretching 

If you have any questions or care to follow along let me know.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 6, 2022)

Welcome back man! Good to see you, I'll follow along.


----------



## white ape (Jan 6, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Welcome back man! Good to see you, I'll follow along.


right on. Hope you're well. Glad to see you still around


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 6, 2022)

Welcome back. Following along. Are you related to the Grape  Ape 🦧?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## white ape (Jan 7, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Welcome back. Following along. Are you related to the Grape  Ape 🦧?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


no clue who that is


----------



## Blusoul24 (Jan 7, 2022)

Good to see you. I'll be following along too.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 7, 2022)

Blusoul24 said:


> View attachment 17099


it's actually a strain of chronic.


----------



## Yano (Jan 7, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> it's actually a strain of chronic.


It's a cartoon ,  they stole the name for the weed. Hana-Barbera like 75


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 7, 2022)

Yano said:


> It's a cartoon , they stole the name for the weed. Hana-Barbera like 75



I was only 1 when it aired in ‘75. Ne’er heard of it; only the herb . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## white ape (Jan 8, 2022)

all before my time, gentleman


----------



## white ape (Apr 4, 2022)

So I have been complete shit at keeping up with this. I am now moved and pretty much settled into my new house. Wife and I started up at a new gym. So after a couple months off (moving, drinking, eating, home remodel) I am back at it. Also finally got back on TRT after a 3 month battle with doctors and insurance. Finally had a conversation with the doctor office and they were like "have you heard of GoodRX?" A month supply of test cyp 200 for $27 bucks and the insurance is still covering the ananstrozol (sp). I am going to not take the AI and get bloods at 4 weeks and see how I am doing. Was taking 2 tabs at one point each week.

Out of the original goals the only one I am wanting to keep is dropping the 20 pounds. Weighed in at 205 this morning after at the gym.

Current stats:
5'9"
205
25% BF (total guess, have no idea)
Weak as shit
Cardio is crap

Goals:
Diet down to 185 slowly and then re-evaluate. If happy with that I will run maintenance for a couple months. Figure this will put me at the end of summer/early fall. Then most likely start a long slow bulk until the following spring.

Any thoughts on all of this?

Extras:
200mg test cyp pinned once a week
Creatine - 1 scoop a day.

Workout:
PPL style that hits everything twice a week

Diet:
Aiming for 2400-2500 a day and see how that feels after about 4 weeks. Will adjust as needed.
C 45% 278G
P 35% 216G
F 20% 55G

So a couple things here. I find it difficult to keep my fats down while hitting my protein goal. Advice?

Also interested in the Layne Norton idea of going calorie deficit for 1 or 2 weeks and then back to maintenance levels for a couple weeks. Anyone ever played with that strategy?

Does anyone have anything they would change? any thoughts?

Edit: also working on growing the booty. I have an old man ass.


----------



## eazy (Apr 4, 2022)

white ape said:


> I find it difficult to keep my fats down while hitting my protein goal. Advice?


nothing you don't know. egg whites, 1% ground turkey, boneless skinless chicken breast, tuna


----------



## white ape (Apr 4, 2022)

eazy said:


> nothing you don't know. egg whites, 1% ground turkey, boneless skinless chicken breast, tuna


haha. you telling me I can't do this by eating ribeyes and eggs? Damn! 

You're right. I did know this. Was looking for someone to tell me different I suppose. 

Thank you for being the message of reality.


----------



## Test_subject (Apr 4, 2022)

white ape said:


> So a couple things here. I find it difficult to keep my fats down while hitting my protein goal. Advice?


Learn to love eye of round steak. The protein to fat ratio is excellent and you can get the entire cut very cheaply.

You need to marinade it or put it in something, though, because it’s not very favourful and a bit tough otherwise.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 4, 2022)

Salmon, lots of salmon.

If you are near Walmart, avocados 9o from $0.50 up to about $0.75 each!

Trick with avocados is to keep them in the frig until you want them to ripen faster!

I'll buy up to 10 avocados keeping 8 in frig and 2 out, as one gets eaten one comes out of the frig.


----------



## white ape (Apr 4, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> Salmon, lots of salmon.
> 
> If you are near Walmart, avocados do from $0.50 up to about $0.75 each!
> 
> ...


Salmon has a much lower fat point than I thought it would. According to my fitness app anyway. I think avocados will be a no go for now. Really high in fat. 

Maybe I set my fat target to low?


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 4, 2022)

white ape said:


> Salmon has a much lower fat point than I thought it would. According to my fitness app anyway. I think avocados will be a no go for now. Really high in fat.
> 
> Maybe I set my fat target to low?



These are good fats, much needed fats.

Learn about the good and bad fats and eat the good fats.

Natural peanut butter is money also, I'll spoon that stuff or add it to celery.

I'd say if you are thinking avocados have too much fat then your fats are 2 low.

You do not need stage prep macros!

Where you are at right now just cleaning things up is a great start!


----------



## white ape (Apr 4, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> These are good fats, much needed fats.
> 
> Learn about the good and bad fats and eat the good fats.
> 
> ...


Yeah that sounds about right. Thank you. I do enjoy avocados.

Love me some of that Justins PB. Used to be a Jiff guy. Wife put a stop to that real quick. 

You think maybe don't worry so much about the macros and just work on being cleaner and hitting the correct calories? 

Truth be told, I have never been real lean. Never. Not as a wrestler. Not as a Marine. Yeah I was slim, but never lean. I would like to see how that feels.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 4, 2022)

white ape said:


> Yeah that sounds about right. Thank you. I do enjoy avocados.
> 
> Love me some of that Justins PB. Used to be a Jiff guy. Wife put a stop to that real quick.
> 
> ...



You're just trying to get in shape not be a model correct?

If so learning portion sized is better then counting everything out and reading every label IMO, portion sizes by eye is used by many Pro's!

I use Skippy Natural Or Jiff, there are options without the palm oil but I'm not looking at that and more at it being a really good option for natural vs none, there are higher quality which you have to stir, I prefer non stir.

Calories is where it is at for you, calories in calories out.

Keep is simple or you may quit, people give up because of overthinking it, doing stricter then they need too and such.


----------



## white ape (Apr 4, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> You're just trying to get in shape not be a model correct?
> 
> If so learning portion sized is better then counting everything out and reading every label IMO, portion sizes by eye is used by many Pro's!
> 
> ...


Thanks SFG. I have no aspirations to be a model. Just not have a dad bod and set a good example for my young son. 

Honestly, you're right. If I just stop the damn drinking and have some portion control I would see changes. At least to get me into decent shape. Booze is my big downfall. I don't really eat junk but I do eat large portions. 

I did an exercise one time where I tracked what I normally ate for a couple days. Was very surprised to find out I was eating over 4500 calories in a day just in food. 

I found that if I don't drink then I'm good. If I have one drink it turns into a binge. Surprisingly not difficult to just not have that that first drink! 

I do find that tracking for a bit helps though. It is difficult to judge portion sizes if you've never tracked it before. "yeah that's about 6 ounces of steak" and in reality its 10. 

Thanks again.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 4, 2022)

white ape said:


> Thanks SFG. I have no aspirations to be a model. Just not have a dad bod and set a good example for my young son.
> 
> Honestly, you're right. If I just stop the damn drinking and have some portion control I would see changes. At least to get me into decent shape. Booze is my big downfall. I don't really eat junk but I do eat large portions.
> 
> ...



Tracking is a good learning tool until your eyes are great.

Don't forget calories or in what you drink also, that counts!

Booze can add a shit load of calories!


----------



## white ape (Apr 4, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> Tracking is a good learning tool until your eyes are great.
> 
> Don't forget calories or in what you drink also, that counts!
> 
> Booze can add a shit load of calories!


damn right booze has a lot of calories. Outside of that I only drink black coffee, tea, and water like 98% of the time. not including booze. Not into sodas and juices and all that. 

Usually use milk in protein shakes if I have one or in my oatmeal because oatmeal is nasty with water. Bought some almond milk as a substitute because of having less calories than regular milk. Maybe over thinking that one... 

Used to be a big fan of the flavored creamers in coffee but cut that out a few months back.


----------



## white ape (Apr 4, 2022)

Here's some current pictures of me as well.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 4, 2022)

Your not that bad dude, cleaning things up will help, don't forget a lot of that is water not just fat.

I switched to half and half and almond milk.

Almond milk works better for me then milk.


----------



## white ape (Apr 4, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> Your not that bad dude, cleaning things up will help, don't forget a lot of that is water not just fat.
> 
> I switched to half and half and almond milk.
> 
> Almond milk works better for me then milk.


Thanks. I still think I got about 20 pounds I could shed. Dang love handles are out of control. My wife says she doesn't like muffins. haha. 

Yeah I don't tolerate milk all that well anymore. Don't seem to have a problem with yogurt or cottage cheese though. 

When I got married to her I was at my heaviest at 230. I was also carrying more muscle mass. or at least that's what I like to think


----------



## PZT (Apr 4, 2022)

Look like you are ready to steal some ones commissary. Just take my honey bun bro, I dont need it. 
Lose a few pounds of fat, shave and get a little tan and these hoes be calling in no time


----------



## white ape (Apr 4, 2022)

PZT said:


> Look like you are ready to steal some ones commissary. Just take my honey bun bro, I dont need it.
> Lose a few pounds of fat, shave and get a little tan and these hoes be calling in no time


Do you know how long it takes to shave this body?! 

The day my wife gets fake tits I'm splurging on laser removal.


----------



## PZT (Apr 4, 2022)

white ape said:


> Do you know how long it takes to shave this body?!
> 
> The day my wife gets fake tits I'm splurging on laser removal.


Man my back needs it bad right now. I know my legs are horrible but that shit takes for ever. I keep chest tummy arms and junk pretty trimmed though


----------



## eazy (Apr 5, 2022)

I forgot about non fat cottage cheese. Mixed with salt, pepper and tuna or light syrup no sugar added canned fruit, I prefer peaches.


----------



## white ape (Apr 6, 2022)

Still keeping it going. Back and Bi's again today. Skipped the cardio and did some sauna time. Only got about 4 hours of sleep last night. Feeling a little run down after lifting for 5 days in a row. Back felt good but the bi's had not fully recovered. Got an arm pump going and then hit the sauna. Tomorrow may be an active rest day if the legs do not feel fully recovered yet. 

Not tracking calories yet. Just eating clean, smaller portions, and not drinking. 

Mentally and physically feeling better than I have in a while other than probably needing an active rest day. Pool and sauna probably tomorrow. 

Here's the plan once everything starts clicking again:

Back and Bi
Legs
Chest and Tri
Shoulders 
repeat - maybe take an active recovering day before next rotation depending on how I am feeling. If no need for active rest day then all muscles get hit twice every 8 days.


----------



## white ape (Apr 20, 2022)

Last week was a complete waste. Traveled back to Denver for work, got really sick (allergies turned into sinus infection), and hung out with a bunch of friends going out to dinner and drinking. 

Flew back in over the weekend and got back in the gym Monday. Feeling good and all of that. Weighed myself today after the workout and weight was up to 212. I didn't think last week would affect me like that. I am hoping that my weight is up due to the creatine accumulating and the TRT kicking in. I started both about 3 weeks ago. My arms and shoulders look and feel fuller. Legs as well. Back feels tighter in shirts. Energy is up and feeling good overall. 

Anyway. Back into the gym, weights and cardio each day. Trying to not drink and keeping portions moderate. I have a feeling I am going to have to go full bore on my fitness pal and really track everything to reach my goal though.


----------

